# Ladybug Style (possible NSFW)



## jimiismydaddy (May 24, 2007)

I did not see this action until I reviewed them on my comp. This was a macro shot.


----------



## RKW3 (May 24, 2007)

Good technique here, LOL.

Too bad the focus was slightly off.


----------



## DSLR noob (May 24, 2007)

Haha. Though it was one bug when you were composing?


----------

